# Ist dieser PC in Ordnung?



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Hoho Leute,
aus gegebenem Anlass würde ich gerne wissen ob meine Konfiguration ok ist.
Hier die Konfi:
Grafikkarte:3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
HDD: 500GB Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Netzteil: 550 Watt XFX Pro Core Edition Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks
CPU: Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
Apropos CPU, reicht der Boxed-Kühler für den Anfang und muss ich separat WLP kaufen?
Danke Leute


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2012)

Die RAM brauchen zuviel Spannung. Kauf dir also andere wie die Vengeance oder die Ares.

Was soll die Frage ob der Boxed für den Anfang reicht? Einen anderen brauchst du überhaupt nicht und da WLP schon drauf ist brauchst du auch keine extra kaufen.


----------



## Heretic (30. September 2012)

Hi,

Beim Netzteil schlage ich nur vor evtl. ne Modulares zu nehmen. Solange man nicht jeden Cent umdrehen muss ist das ne schöne Lebenserleichterung meiner Meinung nach.

Der Boxed CPU Kühler der beim CPU dabei ist. Reicht erstmal. WLP ist schon dabei brauchste nicht kaufen.

neue WLP lohnt sich eigendlich nicht. Du kannst ja ehh nicht (stark) übertakten. Und wenn der Boxed-Lüfter weg soll muss man sich auch nicht fürchten. Bei eigendlich allen CPU Kühlern ist mitlerweile WLP dabei.
Außer duz möchtest unbedingt jeden Grad retten der geht .

MfG Heretic


----------



## Legacyy (30. September 2012)

Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget? Welche Auflösung verwendest du? Welche Spiele hast du?

Ram lieber diesen hier: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, 
Bei Ivy Bridge sind 1,65V ungeeignet

Netzteil liber das hier: 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,
XFX ist da kein guter Hersteller und Modular muss nicht umbedingt sein.

Mainboard würde ich folgendes empfehlen: ASRock B75 Pro3 Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,
Kommt allerdings auf die Anschlüsse an, die du brauchst.

Rest passt soweit


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einem Case mit USB3? Z.B.: Produktvergleich Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02), Xigmatek Asgard 381 schwarz (CCC-AD38BT-U01), Xigmatek Asgard 381 weiß (CCC-AD38BX-U01), Xigmatek Asgard 381 orange (CCC-AD38BV-U01), BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 weiß (BFC-SNB-150-WWN1-SP), Bit


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Also mein Budget wäre so ca. 800€, wenn möglich weniger.
ICh zocke in 1920x1080p alle möglichen Games jedes Genres ( fast)
@GeForce Lover Besteht ein großer Geschwindigkeitsunterscheid, der die Hässlichkeit dieses Case rechtfertigt? :p


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> XFX ist da kein guter Hersteller und Modular muss nicht umbedingt sein.


 
*hust hust* 
Das XFX Core hat als Basis das Seasonic S12II. Also schon sehr gut.
Wie immer bei Seasonic Plattformen wird das Netzteil unter Last recht laut. Also mehr als 80% würde ich nicht machen da es sonst lärmt.
Aber da es 550 Watt hat kommst du mit dem Rechner sowieso nicht so in den Bereich der Auslastung als dass es laut ist.

Das Straight E9 ist natürlich technisch besser und würde ich auch eher nehmen aber das XFX ist jetzt kein Mist.


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Also würde das XFX reichen bei der HD 7970?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

Ja, das reicht, der Rechner braucht unter LAst keine 300W.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Also würde das XFX reichen bei der HD 7970?


 
Klar reicht das. Das E9 ist halt technisch besser. Und natürlich in jedem Fall leiser.


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Achso, danke. Und wie sieht das nu mit dem Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen USB 2.0 und USB 3.0 aus


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

USB3 ist spürbar schneller, hat (glaub ich) den doppelten Datendurchsatz. Allerdings lohnt das nur, wenn du auch Sticks und Platten mit USB3 hast


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Achso, und gibts auch stylischere Cases mit USB 3.0h


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> USB3 ist spürbar schneller, hat (glaub ich) den doppelten Datendurchsatz. Allerdings lohnt das nur, wenn du auch Sticks und Platten mit USB3 hast


 
USB 3 ist 10x schneller als USB 2.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

Was stellst du dir denn so vor? Welche/wie viele Anschlüsse an der Front, gedämmt, Fenster...?


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Am besten so ein "Zalman Z9 Plus-Style". Ich find das Gehäuse sehr geil. Am besten mit Sichtfenster und max. 60€
Evtl. Zalman Z11 Plus.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2012)

Du kannst das Shinobi nehmen.
BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-KKW1-SP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

Sieh die doch mal durch: PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower, Netzteil: ohne Netzteil, Anschlüsse Front: USB 3.0, Besonderheiten: Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Nee, eher so im NZXT-Phantom-Zalman-Z9-Plus-Style 

Hab mir grad ein Video zum Shinobi reingezogen. Immer freunde ich mich mehr mit dem Shinobi an.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2012)

Nicht für den Preis.


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Achso, na dann. Ich denke ich wechsel zum Shinobi


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

Oder du nimmst das Z9 und nutzt sowas: Sharkoon USB 3.0 Frontpanel C, 3.5" Multifunktionspanel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Phantom570 (30. September 2012)

Ich würde lieber zu einer HD7950 greifen und das gesparte Geld in eine SSD investieren.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst das Z9 und nutzt sowas: Sharkoon USB 3.0 Frontpanel C, 3.5" Multifunktionspanel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Hat denn das Board 2x USB 3 Header?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

Dann nimmt man hat ein mit Panel 2 Anschlüssen... Das war ja nur ein Beispiel... Dann eben das: BitFenix 2x USB 3.0 Front Panel schwarz, 3.5", Multifunktionspanel (BFA-U3-K235-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Das Shinobi wirkt irgendwie zeitlos


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2012)

Und das ist eben der Vorteil. Es sieht auch in 4 Jahren noch schick aus während dir ein Plastik Bomber in 4 Jahren vielleicht hässlich erscheint.


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Da habt ihr wohl recht. Und was hat es mit dieser SoftTouch-Bescichtung auf sich ?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2012)

Das soll sich schicker anfühlen. Also eben nicht so hart wie Plastik sonst.


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Ooh, wie edel. 
Aber sonst ist der Rest ok?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

Das Shinobi ist ein solides Case, mit dem machst du nix falsch


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Gut, das ist positiv.
Achja, bevor ich es vergesse, mein Freund hatte ein ASRock-Board und dass naja hatte keine tolle Verarbeitung*untertreib*. Das Board war ungefähr 3 Jahre alt. Ist das immernoch so? Oder nur ein Gerücht?


----------



## Rosigatton (30. September 2012)

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen das Shinobi. Ist klasse. Dieses matte Plastik sieht wirklich gut aus und fühlt sich auch sehr gut an. Kann Dir das Shinobi nur empfehlen .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

Früher war das so. Mittlerweile hat Asrock dieselbe Qualität wie alle anderen.


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Sind im Shinobi eigentlich Gehäuselüfter direkt eingebaut?
Und danke GeForce-Lover. Das hast du mich echt beruhigt.


----------



## Gast20190124 (30. September 2012)

Was sagst zu dem? Soll wohl auch bald mit Fenster erscheinen. Dazu ziemlich leise mit built in Lüftersteuerung. Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

Das Shinobi hat einen. Einen 2.ten sollte man dazu kaufen.


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Das rüttelt leider kräftig am Preis. 
@Geforce-Lover Sind die Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm gut?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

Die T.B. Silence sind voll zu empfehlen


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Soll ich am besten 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter nehmen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. September 2012)

In das Shinobi passen nur 120mm rein, also die.


----------



## Rosigatton (30. September 2012)

Zufälligerweise habe ich auch das R4  . Mein Hauptrechner. Ist jeden Cent wert . Beim Shinobi solltest Du noch einen 120mm Lüfter für vorne dazubestellen. Beim R4 sind 2 x 140mm Luffis schon verbaut. Sehr gute, sehr leise, integrierte Lüftersteuerung für 3 Propeller. 12 Volt, 7V, 5V. Fas Fenster kommt leider erst Ende des Monats, aber, das schaffe ich auch noch (so lange zu warten) .

In den Deckel vom Shinobi passen auch 140mm. Du brauchst aber nur einen 120mm für vorne.


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Okay, dann nehm ich noch einen 120mm

EDIT: ICh bin bei 789,41€
Und Leute, habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps zum zusammenbau?


----------



## Softy (30. September 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Und Leute, habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps zum zusammenbau?



Ja : 

1. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

2. How to build a computer - YouTube

3. bei Problemen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

4. Wenn der Rechner zu qualmen anfängt: Feuerwehr - www.FEUERWEHR.de


----------



## Rosigatton (30. September 2012)

Softy´s Tips  und ab dafür .


----------



## MagmaCuba (30. September 2012)

Auf jeden Fall danke Softy.


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,
bevor ich bestelle wollte ich noch fragen ob ich lieber die Gigabyte oder lieber die Powercolor nehmen würdet?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde auf die Gigabyte setzen...


----------



## Heretic (1. Oktober 2012)

Ohne jetzt nochmal auf die Test zurückzukucken. 

Beide karten sind leise. Aber warum nicht den minimalen Aufpreis zahlen für die kleine mehrleistung und die Gigabyte ist definitiv sehr leise ohne das ich das nachkucke.


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab ja die Wahl. Nur welche? Beide sind doch ziemlich gut


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Wen Powercolor, dann gleich :http://geizhals.de/766792  

http://geizhals.de/766792


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja klar


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Nein, mit beiden machst du nix falsch  Aber meine Wahl wäre die Gigabyte...


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Und wie siehts mit anderen Herstellern aus?
Evtl Club3D


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Naja, die von Club3D is jetzt nicht so der Burner....

Besser eine davon: Produktvergleich Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD), VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7970 3GBD5-2DHX), XFX Radeon HD 7970 1000M Black Edition Do


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich würd sagen, ICh nehm die Gigabyte. Wie ist das eigentlich mit OC bei der 7970? :p


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2012)

Das geht ganz gut. 25% mehr Leistung sollten drin sein.


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Oh, das ist schonmal nice. Das ist doch ungefähr GTX680 Niveau, oder?


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

Das ist über der GTX680. Aber die GTX680 kannst Du natürlich auch übertakten


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Sogar mehr. Aber an mich kommst du nicht ran


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Sogar mehr. Aber an mich kommst du nicht ran


 
Die 7970 geht besser. Du siehst mit der 680 kein Land mehr wenn du eine 7970 mal so richtig ausgefahren hast.


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Was hast du für eine Grafikkarte? :p
Achja und ich brauch noch einen Monitor.
Wäre der Okay: LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die 7970 geht besser. Du siehst mit der 680 kein Land mehr wenn du eine 7970 mal so richtig ausgefahren hast.


 Aber fast keiner riskiert es, die Karte zu killen...


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

*Fast* keiner. Es gibt aber trotzdem irgendwelche Benchmark-Freaks, die ihre Karte bis zum geht nicht mehr OCen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Zum  Beispiel mich


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Welche Karte hast du denn?


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

Single-GPU-Grafikkarten-OC ist pillepalle


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Asus GTX 680 DCII-O

@ softy: Nächster Plattformwechsel: Skylake-E plus 3 Karten


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Aha. Wie hoch hast du die übertaktet?
Und wie siehts denn nun mit dem Monitor aus?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

12570/ 3200 MhZ Chip/Speicher. Aber nur zum benchen. Und da geht noch was


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Oh Gott. Arme Graka *mitleid*
Ist der Monitor jetzt gut?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

ja, sie wird schon" Beansprucht" 
Was für nen Monitor stellst du dir den vor?


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Naja,
höchstens 23", 1920x1080 Auflösung, IPS wäre nett, das wars 
Beansprucht ist wohl ein bisschen untertrieben


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Naja,
> höchstens 23", 1920x1080 Auflösung, IPS wäre nett, das wars
> Beansprucht ist wohl ein bisschen untertrieben


 Jaja, aber ich hab Spaß dran 

Vllt. wäre der was: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Erfüllt alle Kriterien: Full HD, 23", IPS 
http://geizhals.de/673666


----------



## soth (1. Oktober 2012)

Dann den LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

Such Dir einen aus: Produktvergleich LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23", Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland

edit: 3 Blöde 1 Gedanke


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich tendiere eher zum LG, vorallem wegen dem Preis. Oder bietet der Dell coole Features, die den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen?


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

Nö, eigentlich nicht. Der LG wäre im Moment auch meine erste Wahl


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Er hat nen USB-Hub und es steht DELL drauf


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Allerdings hat der Dell keinen HDMI Anschluss


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Na und? Aber DVI und Displayport...


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde eh auf DVI oder DP setzen. HDMI ist verbuggter.


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Sind die entsprechenden Kabel eigentl. beim Moni dabei?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Nein. Die kosten aber nix


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

Kommt drauf an. Manchmal sind Kabel dabei, manchmal nicht. Da müsstest Du mal Reviews anschauen oder auf der Hersteller-Homepage.

Manchmal sind auch Kabel bei der Grafikkarte dabei (bei Full-retail Verpackungen).


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Beim Dell meines Wissens nicht...


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Aha. Und würd ihr DVI oder DisplayPort bevorzugen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich DVI. Weil ich keine DP-Kabel da hab 

Das is wurscht.


----------



## target2804 (1. Oktober 2012)

Das Signal ist dasselbe. Beides digital. unterschied gäbe es nur zw. VGA und DVI/DP, da das VGA-Signal analog ist.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Aha. Und würd ihr DVI oder DisplayPort bevorzugen?



Dual Link DVI. Weil ich sonst nicht in 3D spielen kann


----------



## MagmaCuba (1. Oktober 2012)

Aha. Danke euch


----------



## MagmaCuba (2. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,
was haltet ihr vom Antec Three Hundred Two?
Es hat ebenfalls 2 USB 3.0 Anschlüsse und die HD 7970 passt rein.
Würdet ihr das dem Shinobi vorziehen?
Antec Three Hundred Two schwarz (0761345-15320-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2012)

Das Antec soll auch recht gut sein, persönlich würde ich das Shinobi nehmen. Ich stehe auf Soft(y)-Touch Oberflächen


----------



## MagmaCuba (2. Oktober 2012)

Hehe, da ist aber jemand parteiisch.


----------



## LukeSolo (2. Oktober 2012)

Wie gefällt Dir das hier ?!

Tauron ... auch USB 3.0 - Lüfter etc...


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

LukeSolo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gefällt Dir das hier ?!
> 
> Tauron ... auch USB 3.0 - Lüfter etc...



Tauron bietet für den Preis extrem viel!!


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Tauron hat halt eine Top-Auschstattung.
Aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Design nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tauron hat halt eine Top-Auschstattung.
> Aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Design nicht.



Soll es eher schlicht oder auffällig sein ?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Soll es eher schlicht oder auffällig sein ?


 

Wenn es Richtung Shinobi oder Antec Three Hundred 2 geht...  ... eher schlicht? 

Wie wäre es damit?
--> Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
--> Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
--> Lancool PC-K65 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es Richtung Shinobi oder Antec Three Hundred 2 geht...  ... eher schlicht?
> 
> Wie wäre es damit?
> --> Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Das Tauron wurde auch vorgeschlagen ...


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Aber das gefällt ihm ja nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das gefällt ihm ja nicht



Ich wollte nur mal Nachfragen, ob es am Tauron liegt oder ob er nur schlichte Cases mag.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Achso  Naja, warten wir mal ab, was der TE sagt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Achso  Naja, warten wir mal ab, was der TE sagt.



Warten .....


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Eher schlicht  Das Lancool gefällt mir, allerdings ist es teurer 
Achja und die Sache mit dem Tauron, es liegt am Tauron


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das Lancool ist nicht gerade billig, aber durch das gebürstete Aluminium sieht das schon echt edel aus  Außerdem sollte man bedenken, dass das Gehäuse meist die am längsten genutzte Komponente eines Rechners ist. Also würde ich es mir gönnen. 

Ich ärgere mich manchmal, dass ich damals am Gehäuse "gespart" habe.


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Ist Lancool nicht irgendwie ein Tochterunternehmen von Lian Li ?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja, und Lian Li weiß, wie man Alu verarbeitet


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Achso, na dann. 
Ich hab schon drüber nachgedacht einen Lian Li zu kaufen.
Aber leider ziemlich teuer. Da billigste liegt bei 79€.
Lohnt sich da der Aufpreis?


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2012)

Bei LianLi ist die Verarbeitungsqualität dementsprechend hoch, allerdings fehlen oft Aussparungen im Mainboard Tray zum sauberen Verlegen der Kabel...


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Naja, Du zahlst halt einen relativ hohen Aufpreis, nur damit Lian Li draufsteht, außerdem sind die "günstigen" Lian Li's nicht gerade als Ausstattungswunder bekannt. Ich würde wenn dann beim Lancool bleiben.


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Aha, danke.
Gibt gute Alternativen zum Lancool ?


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube es wurden schon so ziemlich alle Alternativen genannt: 
Tauron, Shinobi, das Antec hast du ja selbst genannt,...
Spontan würde mir keins mehr einfallen

@Softy
Man  sollte aber auch bedenken, das LianLi die kompletten Gehäuse aus  Aluminium fertigt und das Lancool meines Wissens einen Stahlrahmen  besitzt!


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Von Design her gefällt mir das Antec und das Shinobi am meisten 
Da das Antec etw. billiger ist tendiere ich eher zu dem Antec.
Was würdet ihr sagen?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Ein paar hab ich noch : Produktvergleich


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2012)

Mir persönlich gefällt das Shinobi eher, wie es um die Verarbeitungsqualität Shinobi vs. Antec bestellt ist 
Ich vertrete da aber wie viele die Ansicht: Das Gehäuse besitzt man, zusammen mit dem Monitor, am Längsten, also kauf was dir besser gefällt! 
...und die 5€ sind jetzt bestimmt auch kein Weltuntergang


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Fractal ist echt sexy 
Dafür aber 100€ teuer 
Achja eins noch zur Grafikkarte, ich hab noch eine echt gute gefunden.
Die Evga GTX670 FTW. Die basiert angeblich auf dem 680 PCB usw. 
Würdet ihr die der Gigabyte HD 7970 vorziehen? 
@Soth Das Antec gefällt mir gefällt mir auch von Design her besser


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Die EVGA GTX670 würde ich nicht nehmen. Die ist im Referenzdesign, daher relativ laut und heiß. Wenn es eine GTX 670 sein soll, würde ich zu einer von diesen greifen:  Produktvergleich GTX670


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

hDas ist nicht die normale, das ist die For the Win-Edition, die basiert auf dem PCB der 680 und ist der 680 ziemlich ähnlich.
http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/grafikkarten/test-evga-geforce-gtx-670-ftw-grafikkarte/10985
OT: Ich hab jetzt nen Avatar. Passt doch zu meinem Namen, oder?


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2012)

Das ändert nichts daran, das der Lüfter lauter ist, als der der Asus DC...


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Dein Link funktioniert irgendwie nicht.


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2012)

Er meint die EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW
Test: EVGA Geforce GTX 670 FTW Grafikkarte | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ist halt eine übertaktete, recht laute und heiße  GTX670. Da kann sich EVGA auf den Kopf stellen, aus einer GTX670 kann man keine GTX680 machen


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Würdet ihr also bei der HD 7970 bleiben?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

HD7970 oder GTX670, da kannst Du eine Münze werfen. Die HD7970 ist oft etwas günstiger in der Anschaffung, dafür bietet die GTX670 PhysX und benötigt etwas weniger Strom unter Last.


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Von der Leistung her also ungefähr dasselbe?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja, hier eine Übersicht dazu: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Was ist eigentlich mit der Palit GTX 670 JetStream? Ist die auch gut?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Die ist sehr laut : Lautstärke + Temperatur Direktvergleich : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Achso,
ich würd ja gern die Asus nehmen, aber die passt leider nicht in finanziellen Rahmen, daher würde ich entweder die Gigabyte oder EVGA FTW Edition nehmen.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Da würde ich eindeutig zur Gigabyte Windforce greifen


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Na dann, ist die leiser und kühler?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Auf jeden Fall. Hast Du Dir den oben verlinkten Test nicht angeschaut?


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall. Hast Du Dir den oben verlinkten Test nicht angeschaut?



Die Gigabyte gtx670 wf3 ist eine der Karten die erstens der leise ist und zweitens sehr nahe an die 680 rankommt.


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Doch, hab ich. Sie ist der "Allrounder" 
Aber leistungstechnisch sind die Evga und die Gigabyte etwa auf dem selben Level?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja, die sind in etwa auf dem selben Level


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Aber leistungstechnisch sind die Evga und die Gigabyte etwa auf dem selben Level?



Ja, da merkt man keinen Unterschied. Außerdem hat die GTX670 ja eine Turbofunktion, die von einer kühlen GPU profitiert, was wieder ein Vorteil für die Gigabyte ist.


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Also eine Frage des Geschmacks?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja, wenn Du auf laute und heiße Grafikkarten stehst, greif zur EVGA FTW


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wenn Du auf laute und heiße Grafikkarten stehst, greif zur EVGA FTW



Evga steht für extrem viele Grill Ambitionen.
Nimm lieber asus oder Gigabyte


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich denk mit der Gigabyte werd ich mehr Freude haben 
Achja noch was zu PhysX. Besteht ein großer Unterschied bei Borderlands 2 bei Non-PhysX und PhysX-Karten?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lpLtTBdq9cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Da gibts ja schon einen Unterschied.
Dann wirds wohl die Gigabyte sein.  
Und ein i5 3450 bremst die 670 auch nicht aus?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

Nein, da bremst nix


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2012)

Deswegen wird das Spiel nicht besser.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

Nein, der i5-3450 harmoniert sehr gut mit der GTX670


----------



## MagmaCuba (3. Oktober 2012)

Gut, gut. Dann passt der i5 auch


----------



## MagmaCuba (5. Oktober 2012)

Hey da bin ich noch mal,
könnt ihr mir ein gutes Mainboard bis 75€ empfehlen?
Danke


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Hey da bin ich noch mal,
> könnt ihr mir ein gutes Mainboard bis 75€ empfehlen?
> Danke



Für den 3450 ?

AsRock B75 Pro3


----------



## MagmaCuba (6. Oktober 2012)

Heeeeey,
ich bin mal durch verschiedene Foren gehuscht und hab mich schlau gemacht. Viele Wunschlisten bei Geizhals.de erstellt usw.
Ebenfalls habe ich mich entschlossen einen HD 7950 von Sapphire und dafür einen Xigmatek Gaia zu nehmen.
Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass mein Budget leider auf 760€ zusammengeschrumpft ist  ----> Dark Souls 
Ich hab mir daher was neues zusammengestellt, der Großteil ist jedoch der selbe. Einfach nur an ein paar Stellen gespart ( Grafikkarte etc.)
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AAKX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-10-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MoBo: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ODD: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuselüfter ( für vorne): Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler ( ein wenig Luxus kann man sich schon leisten): Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 (CAC-SXHH3-U08) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
So das wars. Kann ich so bestellen?
Danke ihr PCGHer


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Als Kühler reicht der EKL Sella, spart ein paar € 
Rest wäre ok.


----------



## MagmaCuba (6. Oktober 2012)

Danke, du alter Spammer :p
Und die Grafikkarte ist auch ganz gut? Oder lieber die Asus, die Sapphire Vapor-X oder die Gigabyte?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Die nehmen sich nicht viel....

Geschmacksfrsge


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

Könnte man so bestellen.

Board ginge noch etwas günstiger: Produktvergleich


----------



## MagmaCuba (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke ich bleib dann bei der Sapphire 
Und als Board, also welches von den Boards würdest du/ würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Das 1. Das reicht völlig.


----------



## MagmaCuba (6. Oktober 2012)

Und noch was zum Thema Board. ATX oder mATX oder µATX???


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Am besten ATX.


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

mATX = µATX 

Ich würde zu einem ATX Board greifen, da hat man mehr Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten. Wenn Du sicher bist, dass Du keine Erweiterungskarten benötigst, reicht natürlich auch ein µATX-Brett.


----------



## MagmaCuba (6. Oktober 2012)

Oh, ich wusste garnicht, dass das dasselbe ist 
Kann man den i5 3450 eig. bis zu einem bestimmtem Maße übertakten?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber nur auf nem Z77-Board und nur auf 3,9GHz. Das merkt man nie.


----------



## MagmaCuba (6. Oktober 2012)

Achso, dann reicht also ein H77 oder B75 Board?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Jep. Das reicht völlig aus, wenn du die Ausstattung eines Z77-Boards nicht brauchst


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

Ein B75 Board reicht i.d.R. aus. Hier eine Übersicht zu den Chipsätzen: Sockel 1155


----------



## MagmaCuba (6. Oktober 2012)

Also, wahrscheinlich nehm ich das ASRock H77 Pro4. Eine gute Wahl?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Falsch machst du damit nix.


----------



## MagmaCuba (6. Oktober 2012)

Dann wirds wohl das.
Und würde sich als Maus diese empfehlen? Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und als Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Genau. Die G400 is ne gute Maus, vorher aber besser Probegriffeln. Die X4 hab ich selbst und finde sie top


----------



## MagmaCuba (6. Oktober 2012)

Dann werde ich morgen mal im Saturn gucken  Falls sie vorrätig ist. Und der Preis ist auch ok.
Und Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit reicht auch für Otto-Normal-Gamer?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Jep, HP reicht 

Und Mäuse immer Probegriffeln  Die sollte auch da sein


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab die G400, ist eine süße Maus   

Ja, Windows 7 Home Premium reicht völlig aus.


----------



## MagmaCuba (6. Oktober 2012)

Dann werde ich mich die Tage mal melden


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

Mach das


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute, 
ich war heute mal beim PC Laden in der Stadt ( der hat Sonntags auf). Und die Logitech gabs da auch und ich muss sagen, sie ist super 
Und noch eine Frage: Wäre eine 660 Ti eine gute Alternative? Evtl. von MSI, Asus oder die AMP! Edition von Zotac?
Oder bei der 7950 evtl. die die Vapor-X von Sapphire oder die PowerColor PCS+?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Welche Spiele spielst du denn ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

Sind beide sehr ut.
Bei BF3 würde ich die 660ti nehmen, bei anderen ehr die 7950


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Alles mögliche, BF3, Borderlands 2, Skyrim, Minecraft und viele mehr. Also ich kann pauschal eigentlich garnicht sagen welche Spiele genau


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

Insgesamt bietet die AMD das attraktivere Gesamtpaket....


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Also die PowerColor oder die Sapphire Vapor-X. Und by the way Was bedeutet Vapor?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Ok. Dann würde ich eher die HD7950 nehmen.

3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Ist die kühler und leiser? :king:


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 OC WindForce 3 im Test - Gesamtbetrachtung: Lautheit (sone) (Seite 11) - HT4U.net

Hier.
Die Sapphire ist leiser, aber nur minimal.


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Würdest du die Gigabyte oder die Sapphire ( Vapor-X) nehmen?
Und kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären was Vapor bedeutet?


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

Vapor ist das englisch Wort für Dampf


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Vapor ist glaub ich eine von Sapphire entwickelte Kühlermethode, auch VAPOR-X CHAMBER gennant.
Sie findet auch in der HD7970 TOXIC Platz.

Hier: Eiskaltmacher.de - Sapphires Vapor-X - die Vapor Chamber Technology


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Ah okay, und ist diese Technologie gut?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

nicht besser als andere


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Sapphire ist halt minimal leiser (siehe meinen geposteten Link).


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Dann also lieber bei der normalen Dual X-Kühlung bleiben?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja, meinem Link nach ist die Sapphire die leiseste HD7950.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

Asus ist auch noch sehr leise und Gigabyte auch, XFX etwas lauter


----------



## KonterSchock (7. Oktober 2012)

was ist mit dieser hier PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ V3, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPPV3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder dieser hier

MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Powercolor ist gut. Aber ein Referenzdeign, wie bei der MSI, willst du nicht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

Powercolor ist gut und die verlinkte ist nicht im Ref. Design und die MSI willst du wirklich nicht


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Ist das Referenzdesign wirklich so laut?
Und welche Sapphire:
- Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-16-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-10-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 900M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-02-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7950 OC Boost, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11196-09-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ??


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

ja das ist laut.
ich würde dei dritte nehmen


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Weil.............


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> ja das ist laut.
> ich würde dei dritte nehmen



Ich auch.

Referenzlüfter sind laut. Ich hab selber einen 


Weil ?

Die 1. hat nur nen Boost.
Die 2. hat 900 Megahertt Takt.
Die 3. 950 MHz.
Die 4. die Vapor X die nix bringt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Weil.............


 Weil sie mit einem Radiallüfter die Wärme aus dem Case befördern. Die Radiallüfter sind kleiner, ineffektiver, und dadurch eben lauter.....


----------



## Rosigatton (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen diese hier : ASUS HD7950-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C1CRN0-U0YAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  .

Unhörbar und eiskalt. Fettes 3-Slotschlachtschiff . Für OC gibt´s : MSI Afterburner


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Ehmm, die 2. ist die mit 950 Mhz Takt 
Die von Asus wäre natürlich auch eine Alternative


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen diese hier : ASUS HD7950-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C1CRN0-U0YAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  .
> 
> Unhörbar und eiskalt. Fettes 3-Slotschlachtschiff . Für OC gibt´s : MSI Afterburner



Stimmt, die Asus ist auch noch gut.


@Magma: Sry, hab mich verlesen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Ehmm, die 2. ist die mit 950 Mhz Takt
> Die von Asus wäre natürlich auch eine Alternative


 Ja, aber selbst OC is besser und billiger


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

ach verdammt keine Ahnung welche numer, ich würde die nehmen die 290€ kostet das war einer der drei ersten


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Asus ist nicht so leise wie die Sapphire.


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube beim nächsten mal werde ich nummerieren 
Die für 290€ war die Sapphire HD 7950 OC 950M und die 2.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube beim nächsten mal werde ich nummerieren
> Die für 290€ war die Sapphire HD 7950 OC 950M und die 2.



Dann nimm die mit 900 MHz.


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Die ist teurer als die mit 950Mhz. Sollte ich dann nicht lieber die mit 950Mhz-Edition nehmen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist teurer als die mit 950Mhz. Sollte ich dann nicht lieber die mit 950Mhz-Edition nehmen?



Ok. Dann die 950M.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

Jep, dann die 950


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Also die hier : Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-10-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Genau die


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Also die hier : Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-10-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?



Ja.
Die ist gut.


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Gut, und beim Laufwerk muss man auch eigentlich nichts beachten? Und muss es Blue-Ray sein?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

Wenn dir DVD reicht, nimm DVD. LG GH24NS


----------



## Brez$$z (7. Oktober 2012)

Musst du wissen, wenn BlueRay brauchst kaufs dir... Ich brauchs nicht und habs nicht =D


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

ic hab BluRay aber auch nur weil ich filme dafuer habe.
wenn du eines haben willst dann das LG BH10LS38 retail, wenn nicht dan das LG GH24NS


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub ich brauchs nicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich brauchs nicht



Dann das GH24NS


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich brauchs nicht


 Dann kauf das mehrfach erwähnte GH24NS


----------



## MagmaCuba (7. Oktober 2012)

Okay, mach ich


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

Dann ist gut


----------



## KonterSchock (7. Oktober 2012)

greif zu dieser hier ASUS HD7950-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C1CRN0-U0YAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kannst nix falsch machen 

blue ray ist schon was feines alter.... bei dvd brenner kannst du eigentlich nix mehr groß erwarten , blue ray ist die zukunft!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:
			
		

> greif zu dieser hier ASUS HD7950-DC2-3GD5, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C1CRN0-U0YAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kannst nix falsch machen



Jepp, die Asus ist 
Aber die Sapphire HD7950 OC 900M ist leiser, wenn auch nur minimal.


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich bekomme beim Asus DC-II Design bei der HD7xxx kein Jucken in der Hose :  Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr


----------



## Heretic (8. Oktober 2012)

Wie geil ist das den  

Die XFX ist am besten ^^ .


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Oktober 2012)

Wobei ich mir bei der Asus keine Gedanken machen würde^^


----------



## target2804 (8. Oktober 2012)

MSI cools it best!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

beide sind gut


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Heretic schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geil ist das den
> 
> Die XFX ist am besten ^^ .



Deswegen empfehle ich sie auch immer !


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Deswegen empfehle ich sie auch immer !



Genau, dann kannst Du die Mikrowelle wegwerfen und Dein Essen auf der XFX aufwärmen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, dann kannst Du die Mikrowelle wegwerfen und Dein Essen auf der XFX aufwärmen



Wieso, deinem Link nach bleibt die doch kühl.


Oh man bin ich dumm.
Ich hab auf Repos geklickt.
Ist doch sicher Idle ????


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

Kommt drauf an, welche XFX Du meinst, sind ja 2 im Test.

Ja, Repos = Idle.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an, welche XFX Du meinst, sind ja 2 im Test.
> 
> Ja, Repos = Idle.



Warum steht denn im Test von Hardwareluxx nix davon drin ?

Dass die GPUs heiß werden, ist ganz normal.
Aber bei der XFX HD7970 ist der Spawa-Teil (Sind das die Spawas ?) kurz vorm Durchbrennen.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Also würdet ihr die Asus oder die Sapphire nehmen? Die Asus ist 10€ billiger bei Amazon


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Sapphire HD7950 Dual Fan hatte ich mal im Rechner, die ist schön leise und kühl. Daher würde ich die wieder kaufen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Also würdet ihr die Asus oder die Sapphire nehmen? Die Asus ist 10€ billiger bei Amazon



Bei der HD7950 ?

Nach Softys Link steht die normale Sapphire nicht gut da, nur die OC-Version ist da mMn vergleichbar.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Jep, bei der 7950 

EDIT: Ich meinte die Sapphire HD 7950 OC 950M


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, bei der 7950



Asus oder Sapphire Overclock.
Wenn Softy dir die Sapphire empfiehlt, würde ich die nehmen.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Und wie viele Slots belegt die Sapphire? Bei der Asus sind es ja 3


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie viele Slots belegt die Sapphire? Bei der Asus sind es ja 3



2 Slots bei der Sapphire


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Sapphire belegt 2 Slots.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Dann wohl die Sapphire. Danke Leute


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wohl die Sapphire. Danke Leute



Bitte


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Dann wohl die Sapphire. Danke Leute


 Ja die ist gut


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Und äh der CPU Kühler, ist der nötig oder reicht der Boxed-Kühler?
Also ich würde max. 20€ ausgeben.
EKL Alpenföhn Sella
Thermalright True Spirit 120


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du nicht übertaktest, ist der boxed Kühler schon OK und auch recht leise (etwas auf Kosten der Temperatur).

Wenn Du es leise und kühl haben möchtest, würde ich den Sella oder einen Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO einbauen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Und äh der CPU Kühler, ist der nötig oder reicht der Boxed-Kühler?
> Also ich würde max. 20€ ausgeben.
> EKL Alpenföhn Sella
> Thermalright True Spirit 120



Der Boxed reicht und ist im Idle leise.
Wenn er dir zu laut ist, würde ich den Sella nehmen.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Ah danke, wahrscheinlich werde ich dem Boxed Kühler eine Testzeit geben. Und wir sind gerade bei 739€ angekommen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Ah danke, wahrscheinlich werde ich dem Boxed Kühler eine Testzeit geben. Und wir sind gerade bei 739 angekommen



Wieviel Geld sollten es denn eigentlich sein ?


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Max. 760 Tacken. Wenn möglich weniger


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Max. 760 Tacken. Wenn möglich weniger



Dann sind wir doch im Rahmen.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Jup, das sind wir. Ich guck mal eben wie es mit Versandkosten aussieht.
Und ich wollte bei Mindfactoy.de und hardwareversand.de bestellen. Sind diese Shops seriös?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, das sind wir. Ich guck mal eben wie es mit Versandkosten aussieht.
> Und ich wollte bei Mindfactoy.de und hardwareversand.de bestellen. Sind diese Shops seriös?



Ja.
Bei MF ist nach 24 Uhr der Versand frei, aber meistens schlagen die dann auch auf die Preise drauf.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Und hardwareversand.de?


----------



## merhuett (8. Oktober 2012)

Service weniger gut hab ich gehört


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

merhuett schrieb:
			
		

> Service weniger gut hab ich gehört



Ist bei hwv und MF ziemlich gleich glaub ich.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja? Bei geizhals.de wurde HWV mit der Note 1,41 ausgezeichnet. Wenn ich so gute Noten hätte 
Der Kundenservice während des wurde mit 1,54 bewertet und ich denke dass sich das Sehen lassen kann 
Insgesamt mit Versandkosten usw. würde ich 405,73+352,53=758,26€ bezahlen. Bei MF fallen die Versandkosten durch Midnight-Shopping weg.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Ja? Bei geizhals.de wurde HWV mit der Note 1,41 ausgezeichnet. Wenn ich so gute Noten hätte
> Der Kundenservice während des wurde mit 1,54 bewertet und ich denke dass sich das Sehen lassen kann



Der Vorteil von hwv ist, dass sie alles für 20 Euro zusammenbauen, wenn du es willst.
MF verlangt 90 Euro.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Naja, wenn ich alles bei HWV bestellen würde wäre das noch ein bisschen teurer. Apropos Zusammenbau gibts da Tipps und habt ihr Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn ich alles bei HWV bestellen würde wäre das noch ein bisschen teurer. Apropos Zusammenbau gibts da Tipps und habt ihr Erfahrungen damit gemacht?



Hier im Forum gibt's ein Tutorial und wenn du Fragen hast kannst du die auch uns stellen.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Okay, danke für eure Hilfe. Dann wäre das auch geklärt.  Und btw lohnt sich Midnight-Shopping bei MF?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, danke für eure Hilfe. Dann wäre das auch geklärt.  Und btw lohnt sich Midnight-Shopping bei MF?



Nein, wegen 6 Euro meistens nicht.
Weil gegen Mitternaht wird wie von Geisterhand alles teurer.
Beobachte einfach die Preis und rechne immer alles durch.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Ok, dann nochmal 6 Taler drauf und ich bin happy


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann nochmal 6 Taler drauf und ich bin happy



Viel Spaß !
Poste nochmal die komplette Konfig !


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Okay, los gehts,
HDD: WesternDigital 500GB ( die reichen mir)
CPU: Intel i5 3450
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB LP DDR3 1600
Graka: Sapphire HD 7950 OC 950M
MoBo: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS
Gehäuselüfter: Enermax T.B. Silence 1x
Case: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz
Netzteil: XFX Core Edition Pro 550 Watt 80+Gold


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, los gehts,
> HDD: WesternDigital 500GB ( die reichen mir)
> CPU: Intel i5 3450
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB LP DDR3 1600
> ...



Beim MB kannst du sparen.

AsRock B75 Pro3


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Ist das Pro3 gut?
Ich wollte eigentlich eher das Gigabyte wegen mehr PWN-Anschlüssen für Gehäuselüfter.
Beim Pro3 gibt 1 für den CPU-Kühler und einen 1 für Lüfter.
Bei dem Gigabyte gibt 1 für den CPU-Kühler und 3(!) für Lüfter. Da ich mind. 2 benutze wollte ich eigentlich das GA-H77 nehmen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Pro3 gut?



Ja.
Der B75 Chipsatz reicht aus für Non-OC Systeme.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

OC hatte ich eig. garnicht vor. 
Apropos OC Kann ich die Sapphire gut übertakten ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> OC hatte ich eig. garnicht vor.
> Apropos OC Kann ich die Sapphire gut übertakten ?



Ja.
Die AMDs lassen sich gut übertakten.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Okeeeee, danke ich.
Ich wollte eher das Gigabyte wegen den PWN Anschlüssen, mach ich mit dem Gigabyte auch nichts falsch?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Du meinst wohl das AsRock.

Das AsRock ist auch gut.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Nope, das Gigabyte hat 3, das ASRock hat 1 :king:


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du das Gigabyte Board nimmst, würde ich auch PWM-Lüfter dazu kaufen, wenn Du die am Board anschließen willst, z.B. Produktvergleich


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Bracuchst du so viele PWM Anschlüsse für ein non-oc System ?


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Mach ich doch, 1 Enermax T.B. Silence.
Oder lieber 2 und den vorinstallierten von Bitfenix rausschmeißen?
Und was hat das mit OC zu tun. Ich möchte einfach nur einen guten Airflow in dem Case haben


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Bitfenix Lüfter sind schon OK.

Die Enermax T.B.Silence gibt es aber als 3pin und als 4pin Lüfter


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte doch den 4pin Lüfter gewählt :lol
Beim nächsten Mal schreib ichs mit auf 

EDIT: Ich hab mal versucht für 760€ eine Konfi mit GTX 670 zusammen zu basteln.
Und siehe da. Da ist eine. Könntet ihr sagen ob die gut ist?
HDD: http://geizhals.de/576499
CPU: http://geizhals.de/761775
RAM: http://geizhals.de/652381
Graka: http://geizhals.de/774003
MoBo: http://geizhals.de/746893
Gehäuselüfter: http://geizhals.de/535732
NT: http://geizhals.de/636302
Case: http://geizhals.de/736663
Oder sollte ich lieber bei der mit der 7950 bleiben?


----------



## Ratracer008 (8. Oktober 2012)

Die GTX 670 ist auf jeden Fall besser, bestimmte GTX 670 Versionen überholen sogar die 7970.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:
			
		

> Die GTX 670 ist auf jeden Fall besser, bestimmte GTX 670 Versionen überholen sogar die 7970.



Das ist Käse.
Im Mittel ist die HD7970 schneller als die GTX670.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2012)

Klar ist eine stark übertaktete GTX 670 einer Standard 7970 überlegen.
Aber eine 7970 kannst du auch als OC Version kaufen und dann zieht sie an einer GTX 680 vorbei.
Ist also Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Alternativ kann ich auch die Gigabyte HD 7970 nehmen 
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ kann ich auch die Gigabyte HD 7970 nehmen
> Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Jupp, die ist auch .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Alternativ kann ich auch die Gigabyte HD 7970 nehmen
> Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 die ist auch sehr gut


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Oder lieber bei der HD 7950 bleiben, dafür besseres ( mehr Anschlüsse) Mainboard?
Ich könnte auch ein bisschen sparen, wenn ich das Zalman Z9 Plus mit USB 3.0 Front Panel nehme.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

Für ein paar mehr fps kannst Du die HD7970 nehmen. 

Das Geld für ein teureres Board kannst Du auch im Klo runterspülen 

Das Zalman Z9 Plus ist OK


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Ok, also lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 10€?. Damit kann ich aber auch leben


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Geld für ein teureres Board kannst Du auch im Klo runterspülen


 
Das ist aber doof weil dann der Balken klein bleibt und das Geld weg ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Ok, also lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 10€?. Damit kann ich aber auch leben


 waren das nicht mehr zwischen der 7970 und der 7950?


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Ok, also lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 10€?. Damit kann ich aber auch leben



Aufpreis wofür? Von der HD7950 zur HD7970?  Was meinst Du?


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Anderes NT, Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt
MoBo: ASRock B75 Pro3, hgibt es ein anderes in dieser Preisklasse, wo man 3 Lüfter anschließen kann? ( beim Zalman sind 4 dabei aber der eine am Fenster ist für mich überflüssig)


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

Das Netzteil würde ich nicht kaufen.

Beim Zalman ist doch eine Lüftersteuerung mit dabei


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Das BitFenix-Ding ist keine Lüftersteuerung sondern ein USB 3.0 Panel 
Und als Netzteil? Auch das XFX?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

kauf die unbedingt ein anderes NT, mein Favorit ist ja das BQ E9 480w


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Das BitFenix-Ding ist keine Lüftersteuerung sondern ein USB 3.0 Panel
> Und als Netzteil? Auch das XFX?



z. B. das L8 430 Watt

fürs kleine Budget


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

Das XFX Core Pro 550 ist OK 

Das Zalman Z9 Plus hat eine Lüftersteuerung für 2 Lüfter. Mit 2 Y-Kabeln kannst Du auch alle 4 Lüfter anschließen (glaub ich )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das XFX Core Pro 550 ist OK
> 
> Das Zalman Z9 Plus hat eine Lüftersteuerung für 2 Lüfter. Mit 2 Y-Kabeln kannst Du auch alle 4 Lüfter anschließen (glaub ich )



Jap, aber dann haben die beiden Lüfter an einem Kabel die selbe Drehzahl.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Jap, aber dann haben die beiden Lüfter an einem Kabel die selbe Drehzahl.



Ja und?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und?



Dann kann man halt nicht alle Lüfter auf eine unterschiedliche Drehzahl bringen.

Aber das wäre sinnlos, also hast du Recht


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Wie wärs wenn wir nochmal von vorne anfangen?
Ihr schlagt direkt eine neue Konfi vor und die anderen kommentieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs wenn wir nochmal von vorne anfangen?
> Ihr schlagt direkt eine neue Konfi vor und die anderen kommentieren.



Wieso ?
Die aktuelle ist doch gut ?


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn wir nochmal von vorne anfangen?
> Ihr schlagt direkt eine neue Konfi vor und die anderen kommentieren.



Sag mal, gehts noch?! 

Seit 30 Seiten eiern wir hier rum. Komm mal in die Pötte und bestell endlich. Besser wird es hier nicht  Frag doch mal im Computer BILD Forum.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie komm ich nicht mehr mit
Wie wäres wenn der Te seine aktuelle Konfi postet und wir das dann kommentieren?


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

hDie ganze Geschichte ist gerade ziemlich unübersichtlich. Ich poste einfach mal die ganzen Möglichkeiten.

NR.1
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AAKX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GraKa: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MoBo: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ( wie siehts mit den Lüfter aus?)
Case: Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Frontpanel: BitFenix 2x USB 3.0 Front Panel schwarz, 3.5", Multifunktionspanel (BFA-U3-K235-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT: Thermaltake Germany Series Hamburg 530W ATX 2.3 (W0392RE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EDIT: Hab grad gemerkt, dass ich das Laufwerk vergessen hab  Also kommt die leider nicht infrage ) 20€ über dem Budget)

NR.2

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AAKX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GraKa: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-10-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MoBo: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Case: Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Frontpanel: BitFenix 2x USB 3.0 Front Panel schwarz, 3.5", Multifunktionspanel (BFA-U3-K235-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT:  XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sorry Leute, aber so ein PC Kauf ist nunmal nichts was man ein paar Seiten bespricht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, gehts noch?!
> 
> Seit 30 Seiten eiern wir hier rum. Komm mal in die Pötte und bestell endlich. Besser wird es hier nicht  Frag doch mal im Computer BILD Forum.



Poste mal die aktuelle Konfig.
Dann sagen wir dir was es zu verbessern gibt.

Außerdem: Eine Luffisteuerung ist besser als ne MB gesteuerte.
An die Luffisteuerung kannst du außerdem viel mehr Luffis anschließen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

NR 1 hat mehr, dazu das XFX Netzteil. Laufwerk einfach das gleiche wie bei Nr. 2


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Ne Lüftersteuerung? Evtl. Scythe Kaze Q schwarz, 3.5" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KQ01-BK-3.5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Es muss ja nicht die teuerste sein 

@PowerToTheGround Dann wäre ich leider mehr als 30€ über dem Budget


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> NR 1 hat mehr, dazu das XFX Netzteil. Laufwerk einfach das gleiche wie bei Nr. 2



Jap,
Das ist die beste Konfig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Oktober 2012)

dann lass das Laufwerk weg passt es dann?
wenn nein wirds wohl doch Nr. 2 werden mit dem XFX Nt


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Ne Lüftersteuerung? Evtl. Scythe Kaze Q schwarz, 3.5" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KQ01-BK-3.5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Es muss ja nicht die teuerste sein
> 
> @PowerToTheGround Dann wäre ich leider mehr als 30€ über dem Budget



Das Z9 hat eine Lüftersteuerung


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Ist das Laufwerk nicht relativ wichtig? Ich mein für Windows-Installation und Games usw.?
Und reicht die integrierte Lüftersteuerung vom Z9??


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Ist das Laufwerk nicht relativ wichtig? Ich mein für Windows-Installation und Games usw.?
> Und reicht die integrierte Lüftersteuerung vom Z9??


 
klar reicht die^^ 

wegen Laufwerk: Also du installierst 1x Windows in 30 min (max) und nutzt es mehrere Jahre 
Du installierst 1x ein Game und spielst es mehrere Wochen/Monate/Jahre

Von daher ist das Laufwerk nicht so wichtig. Die sind alle gleich laut/gut


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ich denke schon, dass es wichtig ist


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich denke schon, dass es wichtig ist



Ein LW kostet 15 Mücken.
Das ist wohl nicht das Problem.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke schon, dass es wichtig ist


 
Jetzt mal ehrlich: Wie oft nutzt du dein Laufwerk? Meins ist nach der Windows CD kaum gelaufen, aber wenn du uns nicht glaubst... 


Kauf einfach das: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


und vergleich es mit dem: Sony Optiarc AD-7283S silber, SATA, bulk (-0S) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wirst keinen Unterschied merken, außer in der Geldbörse


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ehrlich: Wie oft nutzt du dein Laufwerk? Meins ist nach der Windows CD kaum gelaufen, aber wenn du uns nicht glaubst...
> 
> Kauf einfach das: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Jupp, das 15 Euro LW reicht.
Hab ich auch


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Ok liebe Leute,
ich hab mich mal übers Thema NT's schlaugemacht.
Wenn ich NR.2 nehmen würde, könnte ich evtl. noch ein paar Euro lockermachen, vlt. für dieses Antec oder dieses FSP.
Und zum Thema LW. ICH nehm dann einfach, das LG GH24NS


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Ok liebe Leute,
> ich hab mich mal übers Thema NT's schlaugemacht.
> Wenn ich NR.2 nehmen würde, könnte ich evtl. noch ein paar Euro lockermachen, vlt. für dieses Antec oder dieses FSP.
> Und zum Thema LW. ICH nehm dann einfach, das LG GH24NS



Nimm das L8 530 Watt. 
Dann hast du Kabelmanagement.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Also das: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?
Und ist das leise?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

MagmaCuba schrieb:
			
		

> Also das: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?
> Und ist das leise?



Ja, das ist leise.


----------



## MagmaCuba (8. Oktober 2012)

Dann nehm ich das


----------

